# You do.. you don't.. (rant)



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I get so frustrated. Why do people beg for WAH jobs and then not want them? My company has gone through so many people in 2012. I suspect it's because it's commission-based, but I'd rather pay someone for working (actually trying and showing initiative) than paying them salary and have them not doing anything. Seems like everyone wants money but doesn't want to work. I had lots of commission based staff wanting salaried positions but their work ethic wouldn't ever warrant me making that kind of decision. Sigh. We have two companies running now, is comm and one is salary plus comm. It's been hard staffing either side because I am just so tired of spending all the time training up lazy people who expect pay for doing nothing. 

Thanks for listening to my rant!!! On the PLUS side.. I have several staff who have been with us from the beginning so I know we do have a good thing here. We do public relations, advertising/marketing. I love my job, just frustrating at times! :yuck:

I'm hoping there are other business owners who understand what I'm saying.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't suppose you have any WAH work I could do from the other side of the Atlantic do you? I am really looking for WAH work but everything I have looked at so far has looked like a scam


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

When I was working my way thru college (at mostly retail-type jobs) my young co-workers would whine all the time about how they needed more $$ and weren't getting enough hours. But then when they GOT more hours, they'd whine and complain that they didn't have time to hang out with their friends because they were always stuck at work 

They want money for nothing......


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Hoggie, all of my contractors work out of their home and we're not scams. There are so many stupid scams out there, I can see why people don't even search for at home jobs anymore.

BlueMoon that's what I'm always up against too. Our work is not hard and consists mainly of answering emails and communicating back and forth. Somehow I always have one person that complains they don't make enough.. but she is also one of the ones that hasn't been doing anything to get new clients in nearly 3 months. I DO give all of my contractors new leads from time to time that they didn't source themselves, but I give them to those who I see working to get their own. Sigh. When we opened up some hourly paid positions, everyone wanted to jump onboard, you bet your skirt, but I won't let them because I'm not going to allow them the front of the line when all they have done is nothing .. and then complain!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I ran into the same problem many years ago with WAH opportunities.

Everyone I ever met always told me that they wanted to earn extra money, especially since I paid up to $20 an hour, in cash. "Oh, *please* call me." 

Strangely, every time I called those people, they always had something else going on. "I can't do it now, but I may be able get to it next Thursday, or maybe the week after that." 

Of course, I needed super fast turn around on all jobs, which no one ever seemed to understand. The printing business of today is about how fast you can turn a job...the industry is no longer how it was run in 1958.

I actually had people get mad because I wouldn't hold two hours worth of folding or collating for them to get to for 2 weeks, even though the printing was for an event that would already be over at that point. I even have had, not one, but two people try to renegotiate for all the profit in a job. "How much are you making? Just give me that amount, and I'll try to get it done over the weekend or sometime next week." 

I think that the sad truth is that many people say they want to work, but when it comes down to it, they really just want money, and if they do any work, it will be in their time, not yours.

Maybe this is why some people are at home, and not already in the workforce, or gainfully self-employed???? (Please note that I said "some".) 

As you can imagine, we finally started folding and collating all of our jobs, at home, at the kitchen table, and keeping the $40-$100 for ourselves. I simply tired of having to jack with losers, big talkers, and people too lazy to do two hours and ten minutes of work for $50 without ever having to leave their own home.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Met a "homeless" guy that said he would not get a "real" job for less than $40 an hour plus benefits. He makes over $400 cash a day standing on the corner.

I wonder if those contributing to his wealth have any idea that he is completely capable, but chooses to remain "homeless".

Of course his girlfriend drops him off each morning about a block away. She has a nice car.


----------



## melo143 (Sep 10, 2010)

Clovis 
I know you say you do all your own collating and folding, I work at a box manufacturer, I understand the way printing process works. But I was wondering how you worked it. Did you send the product overnite and then the collaters and folders send it back to you for inspection, or did they send it to the customer.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Edited.


----------



## melo143 (Sep 10, 2010)

Clovis sent a pm


----------



## Jean in Virginia (Oct 5, 2008)

pm from me too


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> people who expect pay for doing nothing


We all know this certainly isn't true in all cases, but there does seem to be a certain type of person who is drawn to "make money at home!!" types of jobs...


That said, my husband just made $20 an hour yesterday cleaning the company bathroom.  He fudged a little and called it "yard work" on his timesheet.


----------



## Terrabus (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm currently employed as a telemarketer. I have over 5 years experience, which means in that industry I'm considered to be well-skilled, and talented. There are a bunch of WAH options we always talk about at work. Some people have gone on to do that, but most of us stay where we are for a dozen reasons. One of the things I've noticed is that if a WAH offer is made and the pay is straight commission, that sends up a red flag. Why? Because in sales every day is either lead or gold. And sometimes you just have a bad string of days. Plus, there is always a learning curve to so you can get to know the product and pass your QAs. 

To me, straight commission jobs are essentially, "Hire a bunch of people, throw them against a wall and see who sticks. If they don't stick, they'll leave on their own because they can't afford to work here anymore." It takes a certain type of person to be able to do that. Working a straight commission job is scary and a huge leap of faith. Calling somebody lazy because of that is wrong. 

I've work straight commission and it's wonderful when the sales are there. But when they aren't you always end up in a bad situation with more stress than you need. Once bitten, twice shy doesn't make a person lazy. It simply means that they know the downside to a straight-commission sales job. Some are cut out for it, some aren't.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Terrabus said:


> I'm currently employed as a telemarketer. I have over 5 years experience, which means in that industry I'm considered to be well-skilled, and talented. There are a bunch of WAH options we always talk about at work. Some people have gone on to do that, but most of us stay where we are for a dozen reasons. One of the things I've noticed is that if a WAH offer is made and the pay is straight commission, that sends up a red flag. Why? Because in sales every day is either lead or gold. And sometimes you just have a bad string of days. Plus, there is always a learning curve to so you can get to know the product and pass your QAs.
> 
> To me, straight commission jobs are essentially, "Hire a bunch of people, throw them against a wall and see who sticks. If they don't stick, they'll leave on their own because they can't afford to work here anymore." It takes a certain type of person to be able to do that. Working a straight commission job is scary and a huge leap of faith. Calling somebody lazy because of that is wrong.
> 
> I've work straight commission and it's wonderful when the sales are there. But when they aren't you always end up in a bad situation with more stress than you need. Once bitten, twice shy doesn't make a person lazy. It simply means that they know the downside to a straight-commission sales job. Some are cut out for it, some aren't.


You're absolutely right, but this isn't exactly our problem. The people I'm calling lazy are people who each had over 100 of their own clients and just didn't want to check their emails and handle customer service in a timely fashion. Once the money was coming in, they didn't want to nagging responsibility of doing their part. And you're right, many don't understand what straight-commission means and thus should do their homework before getting involved. If I have to transfer clients to a new manager or have to keep calling a manager to find out when they plan on checking their emails because their clients are now emailing ME for help.. this is not conducive to an efficient workplace. And if people are lazy in their work ethic, I'm sorry there is just no other (or necessary) way to pretty that description up. Sorry if y'all think I'm being unnecessarily mean!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Interesting thread! I have noticed the past few years that more and more young as well as older folks are quitting jobs because they "are not being treated right" by the other staff/owners/bosses etc. I have heard this from my sister/ nephew/neice/another nephew..admittedly these are all "entitled" acting folks and that might have something to do with it.

I have worked some jobs in my life where I seemed to get all the crap assignments and yes I did complain to myself about it but then I bucked up, realized that this was feeding my children and did the best job I could. I never quit a job without having another one already set to go and I was never unemployed. There has been a major shift in thinking it seems to me.


----------



## GraceMarie (Dec 18, 2004)

It's not just WAH jobs either. I worked for a construction company for 2 1/2 years and did all of the hiring. You wouldn't believe the turnover and we paid really well to start and super well if you stuck around a while. Guys would literally beg for a job and then show up for only two days or get picky about the jobs they did. And complain, oh my, did they complain. Who knows why, we had great customers, consistent work, the owner and office staff were awesome happy friendly people. When the owner's wife got a permanent job with the fed gov't, he closed the doors - not for lack of work but because we had such a hard time finding decent help. Sad.

runbunch, I pm'd you.


----------

